# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Passende Kette?

## l3ullet

Hey, ich hab eine kurze Frage. Unzwar würde ich gern folgende Kette einsetzen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie zum "SRAMX01 DH, 7s" Schaltwerk                                    passen. Aktuell befindet sich die "SRAMPC-1110" Kette drauf.

----------


## smOoh

Servus, du hast eine 10-fach Kette verlinkt. Die 7-fach Schaltwerk basieren auf 11-fach daher würde ich defintiv eine 11-fach Kette hernehmen (sind schmaler).

----------


## l3ullet

Also ich hab mich bei Canyon erkudigt und wie erwartet ratten sie grundsätzlich davon ab andere Teile zu verwenden. 
Ein Arbeitskollege, der sich auch sehr gut auskennt meinte, dass auf eine 7fach Schaltung eigentlich keine 11fach Kette drauf sollte, sondern eine entprechenende, die für die Schaltung gedacht ist. Dann frag ich mich warum Canyon ein 11fach Kette an einem Bike dranmacht, der nur 7 Gänge hat  :Confused: ?

PS: habe diese bestellt. Müsste dann die "richtige" sein?

----------


## prolink88

weil es um die Kettenbreite geht
wenn 7fach gleich breit ist wie 11fach dann geht das einwandfrei. egal welcher hersteller

----------


## l3ullet

Also brauch ich die beiden dann nur vergleichen und wenn alles passt bei der neuen die Länge anpassen? Würde natürlich ungern durch eine unpassende Kette ein neues bike versauen.
Danke euch aufjedenfall für die Aufklärung!

----------


## MacMike

> Also ich hab mich bei Canyon erkudigt und wie erwartet ratten sie grundsätzlich davon ab andere Teile zu verwenden. 
> Ein Arbeitskollege, der sich auch sehr gut auskennt meinte, dass auf eine 7fach Schaltung eigentlich keine 11fach Kette drauf sollte, sondern eine entprechenende, die für die Schaltung gedacht ist. Dann frag ich mich warum Canyon ein 11fach Kette an einem Bike dranmacht, der nur 7 Gänge hat ?
> 
> PS: habe diese bestellt. Müsste dann die "richtige" sein?


Die habe ich auch und kann sie nur wärmstens empfehlen.

----------


## l3ullet

> Die habe ich auch und kann sie nur wärmstens empfehlen.


Bei welchen bike kommt die Kette zum einsatz (Downhill 7fach Schaltung oder was anderes?)

----------


## MacMike

Genau, Downhill 7fach

----------


## l3ullet

Bei mir hat die Kette nach paar Killometer für heftig Verschleiß gesorgt  :Frown: .

----------

